# MKIV R32 brakes vs. MKIV VR6 brakes?



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

Are the brakes the same on these cars or are the R's better? thanx


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

brakes are not the same.
R32 is bigger (front & rear) and the front has twin piston calipers and the rear rotors are vented. 
Of course, the bigger brakes come with the the penalty of greater unsprung weight


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Your stock brakes are 11.3" vented front rotor with 1 piston caliper and your rear brakes are 9.1" solid rear rotor with single piston caliper.
The R32 has 13.1" vented front rotors with twin piston calipers and the rears are 10.1" vented rotors with single piston calipers. All of the rotors are also thicker than your stock brakes.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

R32 brakes make stock VR brakes look silly in way more areas than one...ask me how i know.
R32 brake upgrades arent cheap but it is by far the ultimate OEM brake setup for these cars


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ok thanx im gunna have to upgrade to R brakes


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (04VR)*

Unless youre making huge power youll get all the braking youll need with the 12.3" front rotors off of a TT/20th. Even on track I never had any fade issues with the right pad. Personally I wouldnt upgrade to the R32 stuff unless you are supercharged or turbo.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When/if I need bigger brakes I'd do Porsche Boxster 4 pots for the front over R32!


_Modified by gehr at 1:10 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ya i was thinking about the 20th brakes but the R brakes seem to be all over in the classifieds, also i would like to go with the porsche but i cant afford it rite now, and i am thinkin about goin turbo, do i need any special brackets or anything if i were to switch to the R brakes?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (04VR)*

You need the caliper carriers from the R32, the calipers, rotors, and brake lines.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ok thanx


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

are the R32 brakes girlings or did VW task out someone else for the newer brakes?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_are the R32 brakes girlings or did VW task out someone else for the newer brakes?

The R32 calipers are made by ATE. The unpainted variants are are used on some BMW, Mercedes, and Chrysler cars. I'm not sure who makes the rotors - probably ATE as well.


_Modified by phatvw at 12:51 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

hey r the 20th calipers and the R calipers the same?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (04VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VR* »_hey r the 20th calipers and the R calipers the same?

As per the brake forum FAQ, the 20th calipers are the same as the regular 1.8T/VR6 calipers.


----------



## 04VR (Sep 9, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

